# INTERIOR ROOF UPHOSTERING



## PJPASSAT (Nov 4, 2003)

THE CLOTH OF MY CAR ROOF IS FALLING OFF , ANY IDEA HOW TO REPLACE IT ,OR WHERE I CAN FIND A PLACE THAT WORKS ON THIS KIND OF ISSUE?


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: INTERIOR ROOF UPHOSTERING (PJPASSAT)*

go to a fabric store and buy the closest matching fabric
cut the fabric into a pattern matching that of your headliner
attach said fabric to roof of car with 3m spray adhesive
or, if you want to pay someone to do it, most any auto upholstery shop should do it


----------



## Dark Cipher (May 17, 2003)

*Re: INTERIOR ROOF UPHOSTERING (VW TANK)*

Out here in "The Valley" in Los Angeles, theres an Excellent and affordable place that does GREAT interior work. Nachos Auto Uhholstery.


----------



## kela (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: INTERIOR ROOF UPHOSTERING (Dark Cipher)*

Dark Cipher,
Regarding Nachos Auto Upholstery...Can you post their address & telephone number? Have you had any work done by them? Seats re-upholstered? headliner redone?
Thanks for any help !!! I live in Orange County and need some interior work done.


----------



## Dark Cipher (May 17, 2003)

*Re: INTERIOR ROOF UPHOSTERING (kela)*

Yeah! Talk to Tom there. I know him personally, he did the full reuhpostery of my old VW bug! And headliner too... Also, they reupholstered my grandfathers airplane, YEARS ago. Good guys, and if you encounter any probs with the work after its done, they are good with finding solutions and such.
http://www.nachosautoupholstery.com/


----------



## kela (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: INTERIOR ROOF UPHOSTERING (Dark Cipher)*

Dark Cipher,
Thanks for the referral !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will be checking them out, possibly next week...
Thanks again,
Kela


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: INTERIOR ROOF UPHOSTERING (kela)*

does anybody know where to get the hard material under the headliner. The 87 GTI i just picked up is all ripped in the back, like someone trying to pry it down.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: INTERIOR ROOF UPHOSTERING (RcrVdub)*

the headliner itself? you could go to the dealer and get railed for it....or just go to the JY and get one in decent shape.


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: INTERIOR ROOF UPHOSTERING (The Hater)*

ALways best to have a good trim shop do the headliner for you. It is not an easy DIY project. 3M spray adhesive is terrible for headliners, and should be avoided. The material that is used, is called Nyfoam, and any trim shop will have it.
As mentioned already, the headliner boards are a few hundred bucks from the dealer, but come covered already, so long as they are still in stock for your car. Other choice is JY.
Al


----------

